# US at Costa Rica TV?



## SCS Fan (Nov 15, 2016)

Check local listings but I'm pretty sure the game will be on NBC Universal (Spanish Network).  I believe Bien Sports has the rights to all away USMNT matches and I don't have Bien Sports.


----------



## HBE (Nov 15, 2016)

Your Lucky! This is unwatchable!


----------



## Juggling (Nov 15, 2016)

HBE said:


> Your Lucky! This is unwatchable!


If you are a Costa Rica fan, on the other hand, they have some wonderful, technical players who were fun to watch.  I wish the US players wouldn't have assisted them so much though.


----------



## ladoctorr (Nov 15, 2016)

Chandler played terrible.


----------



## younothat (Nov 16, 2016)

That has to be one of worst games the USMNT has played in recent memory

Jurgen,  Has he lost this team?

Guzan and the rest of the defense not good

None of the players had a good game, time to make some changes IMO


----------



## Bayernfan (Nov 16, 2016)

The fact that no one even cares that the US lost to CR is proof of how badly this team has fallen!
Klinsman should go, although I think he is not really the problem.
MLS has not developed a single player of any quality in 5 years...and that is the problem. The single ownership model just creates mediocrity at best. US soccer "leadership" is a total joke. This mess was and is entirely predictable, and no one in US soccer is willing to accept responsibility and make the required changes. Oh well, always a minnow!


----------



## bababooey (Nov 16, 2016)

I was not able to watch the game last night (thankfully once I saw the final score). I think Klinsman needs to go. Problem is twofold. First Gulati is not an effective leader for US Soccer and second, who would want to inherit this team and farm system?

I think we have decent forwards in Wood, Pulisic and Altidore and they seemed to play well together in the US versus Mexico game (well once Bradley told Klinsman that a three man back line was stupid and ineffective). When Dempsey is healthy, he definitely helps the team.

My problem with the USMNT is the lack of creativity in the midfield. Someone needs to consistently get the ball to the forwards and this happens very infrequently when the USMNT plays.


----------



## soccerobserver (Nov 16, 2016)

Grant Wahl/Sports Illustated calling for a regime change...

http://www.si.com/planet-futbol/2016/11/16/usa-costa-rica-jurgen-klinsmann-sunil-gulati-world-cup-qualifying


----------



## bababooey (Nov 17, 2016)

And this story from Fox Soccer: http://www.foxsports.com/soccer/story/jurgen-klinsmann-manager-usa-vs-costa-rica-2018-world-cup-qualifying-111616

The drumbeat is getting louder Jurgen.......can you hear it?


----------



## reno114 (Nov 17, 2016)

bababooey said:


> And this story from Fox Soccer: http://www.foxsports.com/soccer/story/jurgen-klinsmann-manager-usa-vs-costa-rica-2018-world-cup-qualifying-111616
> 
> The drumbeat is getting louder Jurgen.......can you hear it?


How does a country with 4.8 million people develope a team, that beats the crap out of a team that has 330 million people in their country?


----------



## soccerobserver (Nov 18, 2016)

An interesting list of facts to put the current situation in some perspective:



  *Pablo Maurer Verified account * ‏@*MLSist* 

By popular request, I've updated this list. The logic behind calling Klinsmann the worst #*USMNT* coach in the modern era. Read it and weep:


----------



## outside! (Nov 18, 2016)

Don't forget he came up with the stupid age year thing that will guarantee that some small percentage of U-Littles decide that they don't like soccer because they can't play with their friends from school. That small percentage of players that don't become fans of the game will compound over time as their friends decide not to play and then they won't sign their kids up when they are parents. The "A Number 1" thing that will improve the USNT and USWNT is for soccer to become more popular.


----------

